# Interesting How Amazon Gets Outed in UK But Not US?



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ran accross this recent article about UK Amazon employees (and a few US ones) who weren't too happy about the super bot expectations Amazon has set for its drones in its WH and Fulfillment centers. Wonder how much Besos truly cares about keeping the worker drones who made him the #1 billionaire happy?

https://www.thestreet.com/story/14312539/1/amazon-warehouse-employees-discuss-grueling-work.html

Surprised to see this bad PR, since the amount of negative press backlash at Amazon (v. Walmart consumer/workers) isn't common. Article makes you wonder whether unions may see an opportunity to get involved, especially since Amazon may end up being Walmart's #1 competitor in the near future. There also appears to be a growing consumer trend towards e commerce over retail in the major cities, because of the convenience online shopping provides. Which would imply more $$$ and job opportunities for Prime/Flex drivers.

edit: also interesting that Amazon pays it's worker drone $11 based on national wage average--yet Flex/Prime drivers make several dollars more.
SF and Bay area: Prime/Flex - $20

other states: $17-18/hr <-- this appears to be a flat rate around the country based on 3 and 4 hr blocks

So Amazon Flex/Prime drivers seem to be more valued than their employees


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They're not more valued. They're already saving a bunch compared to using UPS and other carriers. The amount of driving is insane. A warehouse worker does experience the same amount of pressure. Flex is a high risk, high reward job, picking not so much. Amazon is already bigger than Walmart. Walmart serves legacy customers, Amazon serves the future.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Wonder how much Besos truly cares about keeping the worker drones who made him the #1 billionaire happy?


Worker drones didn't make him a billionaire. They did work and were paid for it.

And Flex drivers are wearing out their own cars and burning gas they paid for as part of that "high reward" $18/hr .... what a deal, huh?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

As much as I hate Amazon after driving for them, they are still prime (haha) for growth compared to Walmart. I don't remember the last time Wally added a new customer base or changed the way they do business.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> edit: also interesting that Amazon pays it's worker drone $11 based on national wage average--yet Flex/Prime drivers make several dollars more.
> SF and Bay area: Prime/Flex - $20
> 
> other states: $17-18/hr <-- this appears to be a flat rate around the country based on 3 and 4 hr blocks


a little off topic, but something weird is happening with tips in the Bay Area. I'm not one to complain that Amazon is stealing tips, but every single block a driver has done this past week (since Sunday) with a 1-hour delivery has only made $1 in tips, so the block total is $41 over and over again for every driver. it's rare I make $1 in tips from a delivery (usually they leave the $5 in or erase it completely), especially multiple times a week and it's odd that every driver is reporting the same thing. I emailed them about it and they're claiming our base pay in SF is $18 + tips, but it's not.

I'm taking the week off to see what they do about the "soft block," but plan on testing it when I get back. stealing tips in California would be a huge lawsuit and I can't imagine Amazon would be that dumb ..


----------



## bjoh (Feb 27, 2017)

wow pretty interesting I had not noticed, but it seems they are doing something fishy with the tips. I have two blocks from this week were i received 41 exactly on the blocks.


----------

